# Me in a Free Jazz video!



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The pianist in the free jazz quartet in which I play posted a video of some of our concert in Thessaloniki in September on youTube.
Here's the link
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> The pianist in the free jazz quartet in which I play posted a video of some of our concert in Thessaloniki in September on youTube.
> Here's the link
> I hope you enjoy it!


Well post-minimalist, I was watching your video with great interest. Firtsly bravo for wonderful musicianship. Jazz is probably my 2nd favourite type of music after classical. But I have some questions, firstly, in a piece like that who!! actually takes the lead, is it the trumpet player, or the bassist, the pianist or the drummer? I can never fully understand the mentality behind, what I assume is improvisation? Do you "feel" each others playing so as to make some sort of cohesive piece or has somebody composed the music? can that piece ever be played identically the next time?
Do you think that there is a classical piece that can be improvised in a similar way?
Please forgive my ignorance - I just am a listener to music???....


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks David, for the compliments! This is totally improvised. There was no discusion or programming involved except for this: we would start loud and fast, and on the trumpet queue we would go to quiet and slow. From that point on we played a complete hour without any preconception of what we would do until that moment. It is very difficult to reproduce something like that but that's the fun - it's always something new. I have done some arrangements of classical pieces for improvising over such as the minuet from Brahms string quintet (or is it sextet?) in G. 
Cheers
FC


----------

